# Halo Projector Led Headlights + Hid?



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys, wanted to get your opinions on these head lights. These heads lights have an outer ring and there called angel eyes or halo lights. If you guys think there cool or if there just stupid, let me know.

I also want to know your opinions on HID lights. What type should I get and so on. If you know any thing about them being dangerous or don't last long or any experience at all i want to know. Thanks for your help.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

One vote for stupid. (on the halo/angel lights)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not into the halo or angle eye look on GTO's. I installed HID's on my wifes G8 and so far so good. Been going strong for almost four months. I went with the DDM kit, they have great customer service too.


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

they have a tendency to burn out because of the heat from the HID heaglights that are inside them


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

ive heard that they burn out cuz of the heat and could even catch your car on fire, i dont know if all of this is true but still same thing to consider


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Halo's can look good on the right car. I don't think the GTO is the right car though.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah i hear ya, im kinda torn about them


----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

yea the angel eyes on gtos look ****ty... its somethin someone would put on a 99 mustang or something... i have 5000k hids on my goat and they look great... they look really similar to an cadillac escalades hids


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not a fan of "halo" lights either. I don't have/want HIDs because I can't justify an almost $200 purchase to upgrade/replace something that already works just fine... not to mention having to take a drill to the factory housings to get HIDs to fit. If my bulbs burn out, I'll just get some SilverStar Ultras... I've had them on my Grand Am for a year now, they look great at 4300k, are 100% plug and play, and are only $40-45 for a pair.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'm not a fan of "halo" lights either. I don't have/want HIDs because I can't justify an almost $200 purchase to upgrade/replace something that already works just fine... not to mention having to take a drill to the factory housings to get HIDs to fit. If my bulbs burn out, I'll just get some SilverStar Ultras... I've had them on my Grand Am for a year now, they look great at 4300k, are 100% plug and play, and are only $40-45 for a pair.


I bought 6000k HID's for my wifes G8 for $80 from DDM because she wanted the "blue" lights although a lot brighter than the standard bulbs. I have no interest in putting HID's in the GTO so I swapped the H11 lowbeams to H9 highbeam bulbs. Haven't had the chance to drive the car at night but so far the extra 10w made some differance in a dark garage. I haven't seen Silverstars for H11's.


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

GM4life said:


> ... I went with the DDM kit, they have great customer service too.


:agree DDM's kit works great and they have a lifetime warranty. I spent $400 on two expensive HID kits for my last car and they both had problems. I spent $40ish at DDM and they work fine.


----------



## CED (Feb 28, 2010)

The only reason I would get the halo setup is because for the price of one OEM light I can get a set of the halos and if I did get the halos I would't even wire them up,I'd just use them as regular headlights.Now the DDM HID kit is top notch and is also plug and play no splicing or anything now they have two kits that carry the lifetime warranty one for $29.95 and the other for $49.95 in either 35w or 55w with the bulb color range from 3000k-12000k.You are getting true HID's for either the cost of Silverstars or less with a lifetime warranty and unsurpassed light output.I had a SS in one light and a HID in the other and the SS looked like a stock halogen no comparison.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

now what company is DDM? because I would love to get hid.


----------



## CED (Feb 28, 2010)

mfriend193 said:


> now what company is DDM? because I would love to get hid.


Here you go

HID Kits, DEPO Lights, BMW Bumpers & Lighting - DDM Tuning


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

so what kit would you recommend, because i dont want some thing to bright that gonna mess up on coming cars. and whats the bulb size again? I think its H11?


----------



## CED (Feb 28, 2010)

The kit depends on if you want the regular ballasts or the slim ones,if you feel that way about oncoming traffic go with the 35w,but they are gonna still be pretty bright, the temp depends on what color you want and yes they are H11 bulbs.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mfriend193 said:


> so what kit would you recommend, because i dont want some thing to bright that gonna mess up on coming cars. and whats the bulb size again? I think its H11?


This is the kit I went with: DDM HID Kit Slim Ballast (35W or 55W): HID Kits, DEPO Lights, BMW Bumpers & Lighting - DDM Tuning . You still going to have people flash you because they just want to. Our bulbs are H11, and your going to have to drill a hole into the rear dust cover of the head lamp thats it the rest is plug and play. I got 6000k the wife wanted the blue hue to it. Go with 4500k-5000k for white light.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

did you get the Apexcone Raptor HID Kit (35w or 55w), DDM HID Kit Slim Ballast (35W or 55W). Like from this company, which one is right for our car?
thanks guys


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The link that I gave you above is for the slim ballast kit. Thats the kit I bought for the G8. The G8 is the same basic setup as the GTO. I got the 35W kit, it is plenty bright. I beleave with the 55W kit you have to purchase a seperate power wire to connect directly to your battery. Either or might not matter as for the kits.


----------

